# Jacket for a Gorilla



## Smash (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, I don't usually post here, but I have a question a little out of left field.

I am a big unit: 6'2", 255lbs.  I am broad across the shoulders and back, and unfortunately have a very long reach: i.e. I have monkey arms that are longer than they need to be.

I therefore have trouble getting a raincoat to fit.  As sizes go up they only get bigger in the body, not longer in the arm, so I end up with 6 inches of arm hanging out the end of my sleeves whatever size I get, which is bloody annoying.

Does anyone else who has my problem know of any manufacturers who cater to those of us who are a little closer to our ancestors?

Thanks

Smash


----------



## DerekC (Apr 10, 2014)

We have the 5.11 high vis parka and they seem to be pretty roomy.


----------



## Smash (Apr 10, 2014)

Roomy isn't the main issue, everyone makes jumbo jackets. It's the arm length I need to cover my hairy, scarred knuckles.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2014)

We get issued Blauer hi vis three in one coats. I'm 6' 2" 180 and I have a "large tall." The sleeves are enormous on me. Generally speaking the jacket is big on me but its especially noticeable in the sleeve length, so maybe it be worth trying one on either in that size or an XL?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 10, 2014)

My suggestion would be to look at motorcycle gear, they're cut with longer sleeves proportionately than regular jackets. I'm sure Bilt or someone makes a cheap rain slicker only that doesn't have any armor built in (because some motorcyclists are smart enough to not want to get wet, but still dumb enough to think that armor makes them *****s.).


----------



## Smash (Apr 10, 2014)

Tigger said:


> We get issued Blauer hi vis three in one coats. I'm 6' 2" 180 and I have a "large tall." The sleeves are enormous on me. Generally speaking the jacket is big on me but its especially noticeable in the sleeve length, so maybe it be worth trying one on either in that size or an XL?



Thanks, that sounds ideal if they make specific "Tall" sizing which typically increases length rather than just girth. I'll have a look at those.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2014)

Smash said:


> Thanks, that sounds ideal if they make specific "Tall" sizing which typically increases length rather than just girth. I'll have a look at those.



It's this guy.

http://www.blauer.com/fire/outerwear/hi-vis-supershell-jacket-w-gore-tex-9970v.html


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tigger said:


> It's this guy.
> 
> http://www.blauer.com/fire/outerwear/hi-vis-supershell-jacket-w-gore-tex-9970v.html



$390 for a work jacket??
Yikes.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 11, 2014)

Underoath87 said:


> $390 for a work jacket??
> Yikes.



Well I sure didn't buy it myself haha Gore-tex with a removable soft-shell liner, quality pretty much on par with some of my patagonia gear.


----------

